# Forum Supporter but shows me as member



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I know I paid an annual fee to be a forum supporter but it only shows me as a member. I actually think my account acts like a Forum supporter but I don't know. 

Any idea as to what is going on? I have an electronic Paypal receipt indicating my payment.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the same problem.


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

Does it let you store 9999 PMs? That's the only difference I've noticed.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

tdwal said:


> Does it let you store 9999 PMs? That's the only difference I've noticed.


Could be, I always figured on paying my way. 

That is a lot of PMs. I don't thing I have that many friends


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

drerio said:


> Could be, I always figured on paying my way.
> 
> That is a lot of PMs. I don't thing I have that many friends


Trust me, neither do I. I just noticed that the limit was 9999 and someone pointed out to me that was only because I was a subscriber that members just get 100.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

drerio said:


> Could be, I always figured on paying my way.
> 
> That is a lot of PMs. I don't thing I have that many friends


I can start pm'ing you if you want.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Conrad said:


> I can start pm'ing you if you want.


Thanks anyway... new owner fixed it.  

I have enough IRL friends that sometimes talk to me


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

I have the same problem, Drerio. Ever since I renewed my subscription, the "Forum Supporter" was dropped from my name. How did you fix it?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Uptown said:


> I have the same problem, Drerio. Ever since I renewed my subscription, the "Forum Supporter" was dropped from my name. How did you fix it?


Wondering also:scratchhead:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Contacted Yungster, the new owner


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Uptown said:


> I have the same problem, Drerio. Ever since I renewed my subscription, the "Forum Supporter" was dropped from my name. How did you fix it?


Same thing with me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Same thing with me.


contact Yungster


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I renewed my forum supporter membership on Jan. 3rd, but today it's only showing me as a member, not as a forum supporter. Posting here, and contacting Yungster, too.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Last week FrenchFry mentioned elsewhere that they are having trouble with it, the mods see it correctly but users don't.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, CP.


----------

